# shools in costa blanca & costa calida



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,could anyone please help,my partner,me & our two children are coming to spain
in july to live & we are not sure what to do about schooling for our eldest daughter,we have'nt decided on our exact area yet so have come to a bit of a stand still on the schooling front,has anyone been in the same position that you could give us a few pointers?also we dont want to leave it too late to enroll her,but are not coming to spain until july maybe with a short break before hand 
to decide on our area,we are just getting concerned as what to do for the best,help!
We are thinking of the murcia region,our children are 1 & 8 years,would you suggest putting our eldest straight into a spanish school or international?she is quite outgoing,friendly & quick to learn.
How do the schools in murcia fair to shools in other regions?are they all pretty much the same?
Also work is also a concern,i am a qualified hairdresser & my hubby a wall & floor tiler although we are prepared to do pretty much anything within reason,is the work situation as bad as we keep hearing?
would appreciate any advice on any of the subjects,cheers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're planning to stay in Spain then a state school is best, your daughter, at her age will pick the language up quickly and intergrate well and I'm sure she wont be the only British kid in the class.

As for work, I think things are probably worse than you've been hearing about. Sadly there are a surplus of building labourers, craftsmen etc as the building and construction industry has more or less collapsed here and there are 1000s of spanish out of work willing to do anything. The British builders out here are finding it even harder. I had an ex-pat plasterer clean my pool the other day cos he couldnt get work (I hope his plastering is better than his pool cleaning!!!!)

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The work situation is DIRE here (Costa Blanca/Costa Calida). IF you have jobs in the UK, re-consider your plans. Sun and sand is no fun when you're pockets are empty and you're having to scavenge around for work. Hairdressers are 10 a penny here and as Jo said, labourers/construction type work is almost non existant.

As for schools, private ones are not cheap and even state education isn't much cheaper when you consider what you have to pay out for uniforms etc. 

Good luck!


----------

